# Bigfoot..Real or Myth?



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2014)

Listen, Jane, Boy, Cheetah..."there's a Squatch in these woods."

Yes, maybe, no?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 19, 2014)

:lofl: especially at your signature in relation to your question.

Of course Bigfoot is as real as NCC 1701D.
I've seen both on the telly.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 19, 2014)

Real:  Evidence my size 14 (US) sneakers.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 19, 2014)

*10 Million Dollar Bigfoot Bounty 
Thats pretty good for something that nobody ever seen.Only in Aerica*


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 19, 2014)

They're found to proliferate seasonally here.  While the odd one is flushed out on occasion year round their numbers and public appearances explode to daily incidents the moment an election date is called.  They are then found stuck fast in high profile mouths at various angles in sizes ranging from colossal down to infantile in which case the 'big' pertains to the mouth rather than the foot.

The big foot is seldom found in other demographics although some ranks of academia appears to have been badly infected lately.  The media are investigating.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Feb 19, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> [ Snip ] The media are investigating.


Strange, they never investigate anything, just put the story out there and withdraw days later on page 17.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 19, 2014)

Why is it every sighting of bigfoot, or a UFO, is always blurry?  I mean the pics?  That's one reason I find it so hard to believe they exist.  People get clear photos of lightning, and I think we know how hard that is to do, so why no clear shots?  Because they are all fake?

But I stare up into the Universe and see the shots that Hubble takes, and think why should the life on this dirt-clod hurdling through space have all the answers.  I don't know but I hope there is way more then a short, span of years, I WANT MORE THAN JUST THIS!  I know, doesn't mean I'll get it:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2014)

Good point, nwlady. The pictures are always blurry. A footprint just doesn't do it for me. But seriously, what are all these people seeing? I don't believe they all are making up stories.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

I think he (she? they?) is out there, and I'm kind of ticked-off that they're offering that huge bounty on him. He hasn't broken any State or Federal laws - leave the poor thing alone. 

Maybe I can just turn in my ex-MIL for the win ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

Nyah, nyah, you can't catch me ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 20, 2014)

One time Bigfoot saw me but no one believes him.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 5277
> 
> Nyah, nyah, you can't catch me ...



Phil, ya dang fool, I just had to change my undies again:lol1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Good point, nwlady. The pictures are always blurry. A footprint just doesn't do it for me. But seriously, what are all these people seeing? I don't believe they all are making up stories.



Just, good, pot I guess, or something:getit:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> One time Bigfoot saw me but no one believes him.




:lofl:excellent Davey!!  He didn't make a pass did he?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

Sasquatch is actually That Guy ... HERE'S PROOF!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

well, there goes another pair of clean undies:sosad::lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

I understand both eBay and Amazon are having Spring sales right now ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

And here's one for Davey ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I understand both eBay and Amazon are having Spring sales right now ...



Yeah, when I had money I would actually go out and buy something new to wear if I hadn't done my laundry, but now I have to wash them Phil!!  If you're buyin though, I'll take "cool colors" "french cut" cotton.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> And here's one for Davey ...
> 
> View attachment 5281


  Would that be his pet canary on the front, or do I need a new pair of "dollar tree" readers


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

These are all I could find, sorry ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Would that be his pet canary on the front, or do I need a new pair of "dollar tree" readers



Not sure _what_ that is ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> These are all I could find, sorry ...
> 
> View attachment 5282



oh man, I'm glad "some" things have been improved on.  How bout these puppies? And I don't know what the arrow is all about except to remind a guy, of, well, I don't know.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Not sure _what_ that is ...



I know you are thinking though:magnify:


----------



## Ina (Feb 20, 2014)

malady, The arrow points to the "opening" that was there for the convenience of using the outhouse or chamber pot. :cart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

I knew it pointed there but didn't understand why.  What guy wouldn't know where to find it?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> And here's one for Davey ...
> 
> View attachment 5281



Thanks for the Palm Bay shoutout, Phil. I think that is the guy that delivered my pizza the other night.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

oh no, a close-up of toe-jam, gads, when am I gonna turn into a real lady Like, never


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2014)

Here ya go nwlady. All you have to do is wait until it gets dark and snatch (no pun intended) them off the line.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Here ya go nwlady. All you have to do is wait until it gets dark and snatch (no pun intended) them off the line.



Pappy, I never!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok,ok. Maybe too drastic. Several years ago my wife had three uniforms stolen off our clothes line. Expensive replacement.

And now, back to the thread.:love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2014)

We are not subject to 4 months of Bigfoot songs.
Frosty the Susquatch
Bigfoot the red nosed apeman.
Grandma got run over by a Bigfoot.
Jingle howls, jingle howls.
Deck the cave with boughs of ape hair.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 20, 2014)

Excellent, Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2014)

I knew it, I knew it.....He is real Virginia.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

That Guy said:


>




Prolly just Gullagher stopped off to subbath, lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I knew it, I knew it.....He is real Virginia.




Isn't that Harry?  What a great flic that was, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 21, 2014)

Even though we joke about it, and most of us haven't ever seen one; it is interesting that the stories and legends of huge ape-like/human-like creatures exist almost all over the world.  They are called by many different names in the different countries, but the descriptions are still pretty similar.
Since we are still discovering new animals , or species of animals, it seems to me that it  IS actually possible that Bigfoot could exist.

They are said to be mostly in areas of low population, and even more so in remote places where humans don't usually travel; so it is reasonable that we would seldom see one, and even harder to get a good picture if we ever did come across one out in the woods. Some of the tracks that they have found would have been hard to make by a person playing a prank, since they would have had to weigh 500lbs or so to leave the depth of footprints that were found.

The same precept applies to some of the authentic looking pictures, the muscles are seen rippling in the way that only a person weighing that much could do, and not a man in a monkey suit, making him look 7-8 foot tall.
So, until it is proven that they don't exist, I am open to the possibility that they could be real.

Here is a link to some articles written by Lloyd Pye, who is famous for his "Starchild skull" research, and has also written about the bigfoot cryptids being a Neanderthal that still survives in isolated regions, and is seldom seen.

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/831899.Lloyd_Pye


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 21, 2014)

I do have fun with it, but I am open as well.  I think there are plenty of things that are true that haven't been provin actually Denise


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh boy, here we go again. Discovery America is showing two shows tonight. 
Batsquatch and Sheepsquatch. 
Cant wait for Chickensquatch Squatchsquatch.nthego:


----------



## drifter (Feb 21, 2014)

I guess Big Foot is a myth. However if a big footprint is all you're after, I saw something like a fourteen wide in my wild back yard. I guess it could be.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 21, 2014)

Chickensquatch!


----------

